# RS4 B7 ALUMINUM PEDALS FIT!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

According to ETKA these pedals should fit the allroads but I can't say for sure until someone tries but I figured someone here would know
Here are some pictures for you all to see.








































Well its actually pretty cheap
*Gas $75 CDN approx. $64 US
Brake or Clutch $60 CDN approx. $52 US
Dead Pedal $165 CDN approx. $141 US*
If you get the whole kit we will give a 10% discount therefore
$360 CDN approx. $308 US - 10% = *$324 CDN approxx. $276 US*
If you are interested in these please IM or call us toll free @ 1-888-806-7978
Cheers,


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:03 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: RS4 B7 ALUMINUM PEDALS FIT!!! ([email protected])*

Price updated!!!


----------



## TeddyBgame (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: RS4 B7 ALUMINUM PEDALS FIT!!! ([email protected])*

paul,
do you have any part#'s?
Do you have a similar kit for an automatic/tip transmission? I have a 2001 A6 avant...so it's pretty much the same as an allroad.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: RS4 B7 ALUMINUM PEDALS FIT!!! (TeddyBgame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeddyBgame* »_paul,
do you have any part#'s?
Do you have a similar kit for an automatic/tip transmission? I have a 2001 A6 avant...so it's pretty much the same as an allroad.
Thanks!

At this point the RS4 is only made with a manual gear box not automatic.
Cheers,


----------

